# Wake on LAN (Howto?)



## egelor (May 16, 2012)

Hello there,

An xseries200 IBM with n1996 motherboard that can handle WOL is set.

I enable Wake on LAN from the BIOS.
*ifconfig* gives me the parameter Wake on LAN magic
*acpiconf -s4* closes my server and leaves the on-board internet card powered
From a Ubuntu 12.04 with ethernet cable connected *I* give *wakeonlan <mac addrs> test -p 9* and *-i 192.168.1.6* where the freebsd FreeBSD is but *I* can't wake it up.


----------



## wblock@ (May 16, 2012)

Waking from S4 may be questionable.  Try it with the IBM powered off.


----------



## egelor (May 18, 2012)

*C*hange in BIOS the state from S1 to S3. *O*k. *W*ake on LAN work*s* fine here. Commands are `acpiconf -s4` and from the other machine `wakeonlan <mac addrs>`


----------

